# 12 volt mini pc with wifi



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

hi, i have a conversion van and i want to have internet A/V in the van to surf facebook, forums, and hook up to my xbox one s which must also be converted to 12 volt (i hope its possible), my plan is to convert either my 24 inch vizio hdtv to OR asus 24 inch HD monitor to operate on 12 volt, a tv shop will handle that..

i need a mini pc that runs on 12 volts and has wifi to connect with my phone (wifi hotspot), the intel nuc interests me but i am concerned about smallish 32gb ssd and not being able to update the os..

my budget is $200 but would like to spend minimum on quality unit, what would you suggest ?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I would honestly just buy a used previous generation ~12"-13" Intel Core i5 Ultrabook laptop that has HDMI out and any other connections you need. Kensington, Belkin and other 3rd party brands make 12vdc cigarette lighter power adapters/chargers.

That way it's also a grab-and-go portable all-in-one computer that you could easily take into your house or apartment, a hotel room, McDonald's, Starbucks, a campground picnic table, etc. Way more versatile. 

They make slim desktop stands to hold a closed laptop vertically so that it takes up very little space when it's used on a desktop and connected to your bigger monitor and a wireless keyboard & mouse, etc.










*Amazon - Vertical OMOTON Aluminum Laptop Stand - Adjustable*


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for reading my question, i don't want a laptop..


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

gstokes said:


> Thanks for reading my question, i don't want a laptop..


No problem, but WHY?


I'll tell you right now that you're going to find out that any "Mini PC" that's worth owning and using, such as the Intel NUC or similar types are going to be at least as expensive, or more expensive, than an equally powerful or even way more powerful laptop. And obviously the tiny USB ThumbDrive type Mini PCs are severely limited in connectivity and processing+GPU power.

The Mini PC will be more complicated to set up and power. A laptop PC is completely self-contained, BUT you can still connect just about anything & everything to it that you can with a Mini PC.

And if it's because you want a more powerful GPU/Video Card, in either case you'll have to spend way more than $200 to get anything worth upgrading to. With a laptop, when you connect an external monitor, nearly all of them allow you to have either a dual display setup, or turn off the laptop's built-in display to conserve power.

And for casual Internet, Facebook, & Forum browsing, with a laptop's built-in display, there's no need to waste you van's valuable 12v battery power by having to connect and power a separate monitor that will always consume way more power (typically 45 watts & up). However, I can understand the need for a larger outboard monitor if you are vision impaired.

And just FYI, some companies make 12 volt 1080P HDMI monitors and TVs for use in RVs. They aren't cheap, but one would probably be the same price or equal to the cost of having a shop convert one of your existing monitors to 12v. Perhaps you could sell both of your existing monitors to get a 12-volt specific monitor?

With a laptop that has a built-in battery, you essentially have a built-in UPS/backup power supply. You don't get that with any Mini PC/Intel NUC AFAIK. And in my opinion when you're traveling or "off-grid" that's an important consideration.

With either system you can easily upgrade the storage capacity and/or have a larger USB bootable SSD or HDD in order to update your OS.

The simple fact is that because of their widespread popularity and the competition in the marketplace, you're going to find a much more powerful laptop PC for the same or less money than a Mini PC/Intel NUC type unit, especially if you buy used. A lot more people are constantly upgrading their laptops as opposed to a NUC type unit. IMO, if you're budget-constrained, a laptop is the more cost-effective choice.

You need to more thoroughly explain your use case scenario in order for anyone to give you better suggestions if you're seeking them.

.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> You need to more thoroughly explain your use case scenario in order for anyone to give you better suggestions if you're seeking them.


If you would thoroughly read my OP you wouldn't have any suggestions because you are obviously hell-bent on having me use a laptop when nowhere in my post did i once even mention using a laptop, do you have ADD ?

If not, stop wasting bandspace..


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

gstokes said:


> If you would thoroughly read my OP you wouldn't have any suggestions because you are obviously hell-bent on having me use a laptop when nowhere in my post did i once even mention using a laptop, do you have ADD ?
> 
> If not, stop wasting bandspace..



Haha. Okay bud, you're the one who is going to waste way more bandwidth trying to figure out all of this s*** for yourself.  I'm just trying to help you save some time and money, and suggest an _option_ based on my experience.

And to my credit, you DID NOT specifically state in your OP that you Do Not want to use a laptop (or any other type of solution), so why are you so hell-bent with my reply??? Sure, I may or may not have ADD, but it seems that you in fact have an Anger Management issue. If you don't like what I have to say then F off. 

There are a lot of unknowns (to you) in your desired setup in having to convert all of your other gear to 12v and how much it will cost you, _IF_ it's even possible. 

I have personally tried and used these Intel NUC units and am speaking from experience. Have you used one yet, and in your desired use case scenario??? I have, in both my professional photography portable digital capture workstation, AND for my parent's 35ft RV and it was a VERY similar setup to what (I think) you want to achieve as per your OP. Oh, FYI, WE BOTH WENT BACK TO USING A LAPTOP! 

So on the same token, why are you so hell-bent on using a Mini PC that will cost you more than a more powerful laptop?

Tell us specifically what you want or NEED to do that a laptop cannot accomplish as opposed to a Mini PC?

I don't mind the argument, but you need clearly state your argument for using a MiniPC???

And _MAYBE_ then, others can chime in with valuable knowledge and the information that you are obviously seeking.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> I don't mind the argument, but you need clearly state your argument for using a MiniPC???


I did in my first post (Internet Surfing) if you would just (f******) read..

You're a blooming idiot and before you accuse someone else of AMI maybe you should look in the mirror 

good day sir..


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

For what you want to do almost any PC will work. You could buy an old refurbished enterprise class SFF desktop if you want, just make sure the motherboard has a standard power connector (some of the HP's have proprietary connectors if memory serves me right). I'm not sure if you realize this but there's many Intel NUCs, and afaik all of them are capable of running any OS you want as well as expanding storage. In all cases if it's going to stay in the vehicle all the time I highly recommend at least replacing the thermal paste and possibly adding a better CPU cooler. The interior of a vehicle can get seriously hot and heat will be your biggest issue.

The more important thing is power. You'll need an m4-atx (or m2 or m3) to do that. If you can find one the Opus power supplies are very nice but pricey.

All of the gear you listed take the 120vac and uses an internal (or external for the xbox) regulator to change it to DC. If you know what that regulator does you can remove the entire regulator and replace it with your own converter to provide the proper voltage(s). It looks like the xbox brick supplies 12vdc at 10a, so it should not be difficult to find a supply to give a regulated 12v.

I know you don't want it, but I tend to agree with the laptop suggestion. It will be far, far easier. If you go the full desktop/nuc route you will probably spend much more time getting it set up and sorting out issues.


----------



## Noah Bond (Jul 13, 2018)

Let me preface this by saying that I _did_ read your OP and the whole thread, since apparently you automatically assume that instead of you going down the wrong path and someone decided to politely correct you, that that person is just 'ADD' or an 'idiot'.

That being said, let me put it bluntly: What you are trying to achieve with the components you want to use, can be done much CHEAPER, much EASIER, and much BETTER with the above posters suggestions. 

Putting a screen in your car? If only there were PCs that had a built in screen, so you could avoid an entire extra layer of contracting someone to convert it to 12v, fabricating where it will sit, and interfacing it with your computer...

Worried about a MiniPCs storage space or cost? If only there were PCs made in a competitive market where storage is relatively cheap and cost is low...

Worried about a MiniPCs operating system upgrades? If only there were PCs that allowed you to install/upgrade whatever OS you wanted...

You came here to a forum to ask a group of well-versed/smart individuals for input on your idea, and they suggested the best way to do it. Regardless of whether or not it fits _EXACTLY_ with what you want, flaming them and saying that the responses to the advice you asked for is not correct, is in itself, idiotic.


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

Hifiberry/RaspPi


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SPLEclipse said:


> For what you want to do almost any PC will work. You could buy an old refurbished enterprise class SFF desktop if you want, just make sure the motherboard has a standard power connector (some of the HP's have proprietary connectors if memory serves me right). I'm not sure if you realize this but there's many Intel NUCs, and afaik all of them are capable of running any OS you want as well as expanding storage. In all cases if it's going to stay in the vehicle all the time I highly recommend at least replacing the thermal paste and possibly adding a better CPU cooler. The interior of a vehicle can get seriously hot and heat will be your biggest issue.
> 
> The more important thing is power. You'll need an m4-atx (or m2 or m3) to do that. If you can find one the Opus power supplies are very nice but pricey.
> 
> ...


Thank you, laptops tend to get hot all by themselves and the screen is rather small for viewing at a distance greater than 6ft and you can't separate the keyboard from the monitor, my only use for a pc is surfing and i do any kind of editing or gaming, i have xbox one s for that...

That being said a big bulky and expensive desktop or hot running and hard to view laptop are not in my best interest and i had already taken all these things into account before posing my question but found myself habving to explain to others why i would go that route, i should not have to explain why i choose a certain path, just wanted advice on which components would work best in a van using a 12 vdc source with standalone 24 inch monitor, not sure whewre i went wrong or what i forgot to mention but i give up and deeeply regret posing a question about mini PCs in a subforum for mini PCS.

good day sir


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Noah Bond said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I _did_ read your OP and the whole thread, since apparently you automatically assume that instead of you going down the wrong path and someone decided to politely correct you, that that person is just 'ADD' or an 'idiot'.
> 
> That being said, let me put it bluntly: What you are trying to achieve with the components you want to use, can be done much CHEAPER, much EASIER, and much BETTER with the above posters suggestions.
> 
> ...


this is your third post and you're off to a running start as well

good day sir


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

First, the way you responded to bbfoto was almost shameful. However since I have never seen you filp like that before I will give you a suggestion.

All you have to do is buy a Bluetooth keyboard and use your Xbox to browse. There is no mini pc that is going to top the Xbox's capabilities in that price range. I wifi our ps4 on every roadtrip and it keeps up perfect. xBox has expandable memory, runs live tv apps, runs on DC already, hooks to your tv's, and there is no additional charge since you own it. 

Or buy another used Xbox 1 so you don't handcuff your other one and still be under 200.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

nhtunes said:


> Hifiberry/RaspPi


OMG, finally an intelligent reply that only required two words divided by a forward slash

you sir are a genius and i am very grateful for your accurate response, i will look into that Raspberry Pi, not yet familiar with Hifi Berry

regards, G stokes


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> .. All you have to do is buy a Bluetooth keyboard and use your Xbox to browse. There is no mini pc that is going to top the Xbox's capabilities in that price range. I wifi our ps4 on every roadtrip and it keeps up perfect. xBox has expandable memory, runs live tv apps, runs on DC already, hooks to your tv's, and there is no additional charge since you own it.
> 
> Or buy another used Xbox 1 so you don't handcuff your other one and still be under 200.


I didn't even think about using the xbox to surf because i don't believe it has traditional browser capable of storing favorite web pages and passwords and contains accessories and apps like a calculator or notepad or can store my photos ?

Thank you, again

I still prefer mini pc


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The Xbox can store all your music, pics, etc. It will run apps while browsing. It can run several apps at once. For instance calculator one is the app for math calculations. If you took a couple days to get familiar you would crush any mini and raspberry hifi /berry.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

thanks for all the replies..


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

gstokes said:


> OMG, finally an intelligent reply that only required two words divided by a forward slash
> 
> you sir are a genius and i am very grateful for your accurate response, i will look into that Raspberry Pi, not yet familiar with Hifi Berry
> 
> regards, G stokes


+ max2play


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

gstokes said:


> this is your third post and you're off to a running start as well
> 
> good day sir


Christ man, just because he is new to _THIS_ forum doesn't mean his experience with PCs and what you are trying to do is invalid.  He may have vast experience in the computing/PC world and in using all of these setups...how the hell do you know? It's responses like this from guys like you that turn people off from this forum! If you don't like the suggestion, just say "Thanks" and move on.

Why are you being such an @ss to everyone here who are just trying to offer you their experience and opinion, when you are clearly asking for suggestions on what would be best because you _might not know_ what would work best and their _may be_ a better solution? I just don't get your attitude, man.

*All you needed to do was to state in your OP that, "I don't want to use a laptop, no exceptions" AND state your reasons for this decision*, as obviously several of the responders to your thread think it is a viable, cost-effective, worthwhile solution given your use case scenario.

If all you would basically be doing is "Internet Surfing" along with the other things you mentioned, ANY laptop should have No Issues whatsoever with Heat, unless maybe you like to have 20+ browser windows open concurrently.

And _SPLEclipse_ suggested that you may have heat issues that might need to be addressed using an Intel NUC type miniPC in your situation as well.

I'm not saying that the Xbox isn't a great solution (it's a fantastic suggestion!), but you can just as easily connect a Wireless Mouse and Keyboard to a Laptop via its built-in Bluetooth or using a tiny USB dongle, and the laptop can be quietly tucked out of the way with the lid closed while you surf the internet from 6ft+ away using your external monitor as per my previous posts. I'd assume this is exactly what you would do if you ended up using a NUC as well.

Many, many people use a laptop as their main computer for both portable/traveling use AND home use by simply connecting it to a larger monitor and a wired or wireless keyboard + mouse on their desktop at home.

As I suggested in my OP, you can easily connect any External 720P or 1080P HDMI Monitor to a Laptop (nearly all laptops have HMDI ports but you would need to confirm this for the one you choose). And I also addressed that I understood your possible desire to use the Larger External Monitor due to a tiny laptop screen not being adequate, and that you didn't HAVE TO USE the laptop's built-in monitor.

And now FINALLY you state that you want the screen to be Viewable from distances of 6ft or possibly more. This was exactly the small clarification of details I was asking for, and you proceed to call me an idiot. This is not a typical use for a smallish 24" monitor. Nearly everyone uses this size or larger as their main desktop monitor at normal viewing distances. You assumed that everyone can read your mind, but there are just too many variables with computers and peripherals and in regard to your particular setup to know exactly the appropriate suggestions to make.

If you're a bit careful in your selection, nearly any laptop will be easy to upgrade the RAM and HDD/SSD if you find that you need to.


All of the suggestions here have been EXCELLENT. I was hell-bent on my suggestion of using a laptop as your solution for the following reasons:

#1. COST & AVAILABILITY. They are widely available and inexpensive especially if bought used.

#2. VERSATILITY & PORTABILITY. They will easily accomplish EVERYTHING you want to do, and more, including the external monitor and a wireless keyboard and mouse. And you can take it & use it anywhere as a complete, stand-alone, battery powered (off-grid) computing device.

Maybe you would NEVER need to do this, but it's at least an option. This isn't going to happen with a NUC, Raspberry Pi, or Xbox. God forbid it ever happens, but what if your conversion van breaks down while traveling and goes to the repair shop, or you get into an accident and need a computer to help get things sorted out? This is just one of the reasons my parents switched back to a laptop from the NUC in their RV.

#2a. POWER SUPPLY. It's easy to find a 12-volt DC cigarette lighter power supply with the appropriate plug to charge and power the laptop. Belkin, Kensington, and others make these. In addition, having the built-in battery is like having a UPS connected to a desktop or NUC.

#3. PLUG & PLAY/THE PATH OF LEAST RESISTANCE. A laptop is virtually plug & play. There will be little if any fussing about with connecting everything and it should just work right out of the box. Other than the Xbox, you're going to spend all kinds of time and research and sorting everything out to get it all set up, connected, and working properly.

#4. UPGRADABILITY. Most laptops in this price range have upgradeable RAM & Storage.


I REALLY do like the suggestion of just using your Xbox if that accomplishes all of your goals.

But since this is for use in a RV-type vehicle where you most likely will be traveling around the state or country, and maybe stopping off for an overnighter to visit friends along the way, or taking a break from driving at a coffee shop that has WiFi, etc, my personal preference would be to have something that is completely portable as per my OP.

But if you're the type who likes a bit more involved projects, or tinkering with and/or custom building these types of things, then a Raspberry Pi might be right down your alley. However, IME, unless you have someone to really guide you through the process, or you're fine with spending loads of time to do the research and fiddling to get it all working, these types of projects usually end up costing you more in time, money, and frustration than you anticipated.

If you just want to "get on the road and go", my suggestion was the laptop, because it's simply Plug & Play for what you want to do, and within your budget.

I'll bow out of this thread now and leave you to your own devices, as I know your blood must boil with my every reply. 

Good luck.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you have Narcissistic Personality Disorder or maybe you're just Bipolar,,, not sure but i seek would psychiatric help, just my $.02

BTW, once i get my Vizio HDTV converted to 12VDC i will once again ponder the mini pc saga..

Cheers


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

gstokes said:


> I'm pretty sure you have Narcissistic Personality Disorder or maybe you're just Bipolar,,, not sure but i seek would psychiatric help, just my $.02
> 
> BTW, once i get my Vizio HDTV converted to 12VDC i will once again ponder the mini pc saga..
> 
> Cheers


Everyone's human and we ALL have our unique problems or issues that may or may not be cure-able. 75% of the American population has mental health issues, nothing new there. But there is absolutely no reason to conduct yourself as you have here.

You can't honestly expect EVERY single reply to immediately have the perfect miracle solution for you, and when it's not, you become condescending and start calling names.

All of my (and other's) suggestions have been with good intent, and to offer a viable option to you along with the reasoning behind them so that you can seriously think through them and compare and contrast what solution might be best for you all around.

Okay, now I'm out. Good luck and play nice.


----------

